# Rude Kayakers at Boat Ramp - Any Advice?



## Kajunkamper (May 17, 2019)

Regarding below,  wanted to thank you for some of the suggestions.  But also add additional info.   There were 2 of us boaters at the ramp.  The other boater arrived first.  He told me he had arrived about 15 min earlier than I and had already POLITELY asked them to move to let him get his boat.   The ringleader answered they would only be a few more minutes.   Which turned out to be more than 45 min later.   So again,  all told,  they kept the ramp blocked for more than 1 hour.   All of your posts confirmed my fear that this is more common than one would expect and I just dont have a good idea of how to deal with it in the future.



Any advice from someone that has had a similar experience ?   Returned to a public boat ramp from a morning of fishing in the river.   A mob of over 50 kayakers were at the landing preparing to all depart together.   They tied up the single boat ramp for almost 1 solid hour before they all got themselves in the water and departed together.   I and another fisherman could not get our trailers into the water to retrieve our boats until this mob finished their preparations and departed in unison.  We had no choice but to wait them all out until they departed and cleared the boat ramp.

Any advice should this happen again ?   I suspect that this was not the first time these folks had launched their kayaks in this style.  Seems like no one understands boat ramp manners any more


----------



## antharper (May 17, 2019)

I guess if they were there first... it is a public ramp , but if it was me and I knew it was gonna take that long I would of let u load your boat !


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 17, 2019)

The rubber duckies do this at the Abbotts Bridge ramp on the Chattahoochee. They all pile in there in their inner tubes and sit on the ramp waiting for their bus to come!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Ida just cut donuts in front of the ramp till they got outa the way


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 17, 2019)

Usually when you start backing down the ramp they tend to move.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 17, 2019)

If you come in fast an hard enough they'll move...


----------



## Jester896 (May 17, 2019)

someone will have to remind me why a kayak needs a boat ramp again


----------



## king killer delete (May 17, 2019)

Saw the same thing on salt water duck hunting last year. The got out of the way when they saw we were hunters and had dead things. This is what people do had one paddle right up to my decoys a couple of years ago. He didn’t like what I had to say.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

Jester896 said:


> someone will have to remind me why a kayak needs a boat ramp again



Because I transport mine on a trailer and prefer not to have to man handle a 80 lb kayak. I put my money in the box just like everyone else.
Blocking the ramp is not cool boat or kayak, I’d of ask them to clear the ramp.


----------



## Pop1414 (May 17, 2019)

I haven’t ran into this before , but yeah they should not expect everybody to wait on them to launch together, especially that many of them. It would only take you a few minutes to load your boat and be out of the way. I fish out of a Jon boat that I load in the back of my truck. It takes me a few minutes to get everything off the boat and into the truck. Battery, trolling motor tackle. So if someone is there with a boat trailer I always let them go ahead of me. I guess it’s just the way I was raised. They should show the same courtesy to others. If they still have several to go then it’s not going to make a difference if they let you get your boat loaded . They don’t own the ramp. Just tell them you want to get in and get out they can wait on you. I guess it’s just like you said NO MANNERS. ... so if you guys are reading this think about it. !!!


----------



## Squadron77 (May 17, 2019)

Did you ask them to move? I'm a kayaker and I would never hold up anyone at the boat ramp if I knew they were trying to get their boat out. If you can find one kayaker with a set of gonads he would clear you a spot out and it would be better then you trying to clear them out.


----------



## Browniez (May 17, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> Ida just cut donuts in front of the ramp till they got outa the way



They don’t like it when the outboard jet starts slinging water hehehehehehe


----------



## trad bow (May 18, 2019)

They were probably just ex tournament bass fishermen and didn’t know any better.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (May 18, 2019)

I'd ask the authority over the facilities to add a new rule stating that trailered boats (including trailered kayaks) have priority using the boat ramps.


----------



## ShoalBandit (May 18, 2019)

If there was 50 they probably used a shuttle service/outfitter. You could try contacting them directly or make the DNR aware of the problem if it happens again.


----------



## jocko755 (May 18, 2019)

I kayak and when I launch - I put my kayak at the side so I don't block the ramp for others.  Crazy big group - where was this?

I feel the same about jet ski's using the ramp as their own private beach to swap out riders and hang out.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 18, 2019)

Sounds like everytime you happen to be at the SC rap on Tugalo when the river rats coming off the Chattooga are taking out !!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 18, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Usually when you start backing down the ramp they tend to move.


Never had one that didn't move!


----------



## Upatoi Sportsman (May 18, 2019)

jocko755 said:


> I kayak and when I launch - I put my kayak at the side so I don't block the ramp for others.



This is all it takes. I usually go with a buddy and we haul ours in the back of a truck but we set them well to the side of the ramp. This allows others to load and unload no problem. We have never had a problem. Some people just don't understand the outdoors are for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

Kayaks are no different than full size boats. Load your stuff in the yak in the parking lot, not on the ramp. Launch your yak and beach it to the side of the ramp to let others use the ramp while you park.

The concrete ramp is the last thing I want the bottom of my yak resting on.


----------



## MikeyD6 (May 18, 2019)

Regardless of what vessel you use, it's common courtesy not to block a ramp.  My blood pressure goes up every time someone does it while people are waiting, it seems like such an obvious thing.


----------



## weagle (May 18, 2019)

I had the mini version of that today at Azalea Park.  These weren't inexperienced Kyakers either.  There's plenty of room around the ramp, with shallow gravel banks to rearrange your coolers, decide who is carrying the radio, tying your hair in a pony tail etc, but they loitered at the end of the ramp for about 10 minutes with me sitting in my truck and the trailer backed to the edge of the water. 

No worries, I'm a patient guy, but the lack of courtesy is a sign of poor upbringing.  And one of guys was at least 50 so his parents let him down a long time ago, and he was apparently passing in on to his family.

One of them had to go back to their truck, which is when I noticed they were parked 2 deep in the spots reserved for trailers.  I must admit I chuckled a bit when we took out and I noticed all 4 cars had a ticket on the windshield.

On the opposite end of the spectrum, when i was coming out there was guy loading a Carolina Skiff and he was literally running back and forth from his truck to the trailer getting it loaded and apologized a dozen times for taking all of 2 minutes to clear the ramp.

I'm not blaming Kayakers either, because that's primarily how I fish.  It's just a general lack of courtesy that seems most prevalent the closer you are to the city of atlanta.


----------



## king killer delete (May 18, 2019)

This is another leftist incursion into our rights. Now wait before you guys jump me. Let me  speak. I know folks that fish and hunt out of kayak. But allot of what I see at the ramp are the same grown men wearing bicycle tights. They are in numbers and are flexing there muscles to drive us pour old right wing bass fishermen and duck hunters out of the rivers and lakes and even inshore waters. They just come and paddle and become a irritation for the folks that buy hunting and fishing license. They consider us a problem because we take game and fish and most of these people are vegan and think they do no harm. Now your going to say I am a nut but I will give you an example of what I’m talking about. Savannah National Wildlife Refuge was run by a duck hunting refuge manager years ago. He went to  Ducks unlimited banquets and he was for the hunter. He retired and things changed, the bird watchers took over. Several years ago they reduced they area used for hunting on the refuge. A youth hunt was proposed where a youth hunt would take place for one day a year in some of the best areas of the refuge where hunting was not allowed. I was the only hunter that showed for the public comment hearing which was held in the middle of the day to insure that duck hunters wouldn’t show because they know that the hunters are at work. Who showed a bunch of old women bird watchers with their big binos around their neck. None of them had a southern accent and Obama bumper stickers  were on just about every high dollar SUVs. So don’t be surprised when your hunting spot or fishing hole can no longer be traveled to in a power boat.


----------



## king killer delete (May 18, 2019)

The hunt was not approved and only the bird watchers are allowed to take part in the bird inventory that’s done every year. This is kept very hush hush.


----------



## DAWG1419 (May 19, 2019)

MikeyD6 said:


> Regardless of what vessel you use, it's common courtesy not to block a ramp.  My blood pressure goes up every time someone does it while people are waiting, it seems like such an obvious thing.


And turn off your truck lights PLEASE


----------



## goshenmountainman (May 19, 2019)

Alot of the ramps have signs up with the ramp rules on them, but people just can't read. Had a guy that had recently bought a new pontoon boat just yesterday at the hatchery ramp on Burton, back it in get out and take ten minutes to get it off the trailer, back down and then go behind the dock to park as he proceeded to dig his prop all in the dirt and didn't even notice. Was all over the place trying to get parked with the boat churning mud the whole time, then hollered for another ten minutes for someone to bring his flip flops to him, he didn't want to walk back to the truck bare footed, finally they hear him hollering and his kid has to get out in the water at the ramp and run his flip flops to him. All this time there are three boats waiting to get out and three sitting there waiting to put in, and a half dozen cars parked in the parking lot where it clearly states on a sign that its parking spaces are for auto and boat trailer combo parking only, people just can't read and don't care..DNR needs to come and start  writing some tickets for these ramp rule violations. Never had anything like this with kayakers, they usually put in and leave pretty fast. Think I am gonna start recording this stuff at the boat ramp and call it ramp fails, may make a little change off the crazy stuff that goes on there..


----------



## JakkBauer (May 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The concrete ramp is the last thing I want the bottom of my yak resting on.


For me I would say lava is the last thing


----------



## frankwright (May 19, 2019)

So when you run into an 80 boat bass tournament putting in, isn't it the exact same situation? 
Doesn't have to be kayaks, any tournament fills the parking lot and ties up the ramp, sometimes for hours.
I have been on both sides of it!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2019)

Being nice and polite usually goes a long way.


----------



## Coenen (May 19, 2019)

Ignorance truly is bliss. Based on my observations, most folks at a ramp just don't know what they don't know. Use your manners, and try to explain, or maybe even offer to lend a helping hand.

Without some of the posts I've seen here, and guys I've gotten a chance to fish with, I might not know one thing about ramp etiquette, or trying to keep my eyes out for decoy spreads, or much of anything else on the water.


----------



## Kajunkamper (May 19, 2019)

Kajunkamper said:


> Any advice from someone that has had a similar experience ?   Returned to a public boat ramp from a morning of fishing in the river.   A mob of over 50 kayakers were at the landing preparing to all depart together.   They tied up the single boat ramp for almost 1 solid hour before they all got themselves in the water and departed together.   I and another fisherman could not get our trailers into the water to retrieve our boats until this mob finished their preparations and departed in unison.  We had no choice but to wait them all out until they departed and cleared the boat ramp.
> 
> Any advice should this happen again ?   I suspect that this was not the first time these folks had launched their kayaks in this style.  Seems like no one understands boat ramp manners any more


----------



## Batjack (May 19, 2019)

Too late to do it AGAIN this year, but we need to rent out the three spots across from the "Block House" ramp on "Toona" for Memorial Day Weekend....and set over there with "olympic" score cards to grade those that use the ramp. Some..just some ..MIGHT get the idea.


----------



## goshenmountainman (May 19, 2019)

frankwright said:


> So when you run into an 80 boat bass tournament putting in, isn't it the exact same situation?
> Doesn't have to be kayaks, any tournament fills the parking lot and ties up the ramp, sometimes for hours.
> I have been on both sides of it!


Most bass tournaments put in before daylight and are out of the way by safe lite. They also have to purchase permits to use the ramp, basically rent the ramp for the day. Most tournaments have weigh outs at 3 oclock that might last till 4, and they pay a pretty premium to use the ramp for probably 2-3 hours, the rest of the day they are not even there.


----------



## oops1 (May 19, 2019)

goshenmountainman said:


> Alot of the ramps have signs up with the ramp rules on them, but people just can't read. Had a guy that had recently bought a new pontoon boat just yesterday at the hatchery ramp on Burton, back it in get out and take ten minutes to get it off the trailer, back down and then go behind the dock to park as he proceeded to dig his prop all in the dirt and didn't even notice. Was all over the place trying to get parked with the boat churning mud the whole time, then hollered for another ten minutes for someone to bring his flip flops to him, he didn't want to walk back to the truck bare footed, finally they hear him hollering and his kid has to get out in the water at the ramp and run his flip flops to him. All this time there are three boats waiting to get out and three sitting there waiting to put in, and a half dozen cars parked in the parking lot where it clearly states on a sign that its parking spaces are for auto and boat trailer combo parking only, people just can't read and don't care..DNR needs to come and start  writing some tickets for these ramp rule violations. Never had anything like this with kayakers, they usually put in and leave pretty fast. Think I am gonna start recording this stuff at the boat ramp and call it ramp fails, may make a little change off the crazy stuff that goes on there..



Were you at idle hour today with a drone? There was a guy there sittin in a chair flying one  over the ramp. Not sure if he was filming or not.


----------



## RamblinWreck (May 19, 2019)

Ramp's pretty much all yours at 5:30 AM. I'm usually done by 11AM and that is when the ramp is sometimes crowded. Usually its guys who know what they are doing far better than me.
Here's to us, and those like us. Dang few left.


----------



## goshenmountainman (May 20, 2019)

oops1 said:


> Were you at idle hour today with a drone? There was a guy there sittin in a chair flying one  over the ramp. Not sure if he was filming or not.


He was making money, or will be, "Ramp Failures" plenty of them on YouTube, LOL!


----------



## Teh Wicked (May 20, 2019)

Kayak tournament, everyone gives the boats their space at a ramp so return the favor. Its a huge lake and why would you want to fish where 50+ guys are fishing anyways? No one is on here fussing when the multiple bass tournaments are run out of ramps every weekend in a row, and when that happens they taken up the entire ramp.

Press on with your life, one ramp being blocked for an hour isn't going to cause any problems with your day.


Edited


----------



## KKrueger (May 20, 2019)

I was in Cedar Key over the weekend. The ramp has a sign that reads "No Kayaks on the boat ramp"  I'm sure there is a reason this was posted.

X2 on turn off your headlights on the ramp!


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2019)

frankwright said:


> So when you run into an 80 boat bass tournament putting in, isn't it the exact same situation?
> Doesn't have to be kayaks, any tournament fills the parking lot and ties up the ramp, sometimes for hours.
> I have been on both sides of it!


most of these folks boats are ready, one person in boat one in truck. They back in shove off and gone from ramp in couple min or less.


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2019)

weagle said:


> I had the mini version of that today at Azalea Park.  These weren't inexperienced Kyakers either.  There's plenty of room around the ramp, with shallow gravel banks to rearrange your coolers, decide who is carrying the radio, tying your hair in a pony tail etc, but they loitered at the end of the ramp for about 10 minutes with me sitting in my truck and the trailer backed to the edge of the water.
> 
> No worries, I'm a patient guy, but the lack of courtesy is a sign of poor upbringing.  And one of guys was at least 50 so his parents let him down a long time ago, and he was apparently passing in on to his family.
> 
> ...


If you will back in the prop to the water, climb in boat and trim it up. Then crank it, put it in gear (F) and give it some gas to make sure your engine is running good, those kayaks would move.


----------



## pbradley (May 20, 2019)

90% of people are idiots.


----------



## LTZ25 (May 20, 2019)

KKrueger said:


> I was in Cedar Key over the weekend. The ramp has a sign that reads "No Kayaks on the boat ramp"  I'm sure there is a reason this was posted.
> 
> X2 on turn off your headlights on the ramp!


The reason is because the locals don't make much money from kayaks .


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2019)

There are all kinds of folks who have no consideration at a boat ramp. We were launching about daylight one morning a couple weeks ago at a little gravel-lot backwoods ramp on the SC side of Clark's Hill. There Was a tent set up in half the trailer parking spots with folks asleep in it. Their Suburban with out-of-state tags was parked crosswise across the other trailer parking spots. We sent a pic to the warden, and they were gone when we got back from fishing.

The other ones I love are the folks who fish off of boat ramps and won't move or reel their lines in when you pull up. And hang up on the rocks out in the lake and break off 200 feet of mono line in the water in front of the ramp.


----------



## pbradley (May 20, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> There are all kinds of folks who have no consideration at a boat ramp. We were launching about daylight one morning a couple weeks ago at a little gravel-lot backwoods ramp on the SC side of Clark's Hill. There Was a tent set up in half the trailer parking spots with folks asleep in it. Their Suburban with out-of-state tags was parked crosswise across the other trailer parking spots. We sent a pic to the warden, and they were gone when we got back from fishing.
> 
> The other ones I love are the folks who fish off of boat ramps and won't move or reel their lines in when you pull up. And hang up on the rocks out in the lake and break off 200 feet of mono line in the water in front of the ramp.



One of the ramps I use at West Point, we pulled up one morning to find a couple of young idiots had built themselves a roaring fire right there on the ramp.


----------



## KKrueger (May 20, 2019)

I would rather be in line behind 20 bass boats launching for a tournament than 5 of any other group.


----------



## CamoClad (May 20, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Sounds like everytime you happen to be at the SC rap on Tugalo when the river rats coming off the Chattooga are taking out !!



Truth...from now until at least September


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> There are all kinds of folks who have no consideration at a boat ramp. We were launching about daylight one morning a couple weeks ago at a little gravel-lot backwoods ramp on the SC side of Clark's Hill. There Was a tent set up in half the trailer parking spots with folks asleep in it. Their Suburban with out-of-state tags was parked crosswise across the other trailer parking spots. We sent a pic to the warden, and they were gone when we got back from fishing.
> 
> The other ones I love are the folks who fish off of boat ramps and won't move or reel their lines in when you pull up. And hang up on the rocks out in the lake and break off 200 feet of mono line in the water in front of the ramp.


Would you prefer that they wade out 200 ft and get their line un-hooked? LoL


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2019)

boatbuilder said:


> All you ignorant rednecks need to stop badmouthing the kayakers.
> 
> Kayakers are superior to people who use gas outboards because they aren’t killing Mother Earth.
> 
> ...





boatbuilder said:


> It takes a a normal person less than 5 minutes on the ramp to launch a boat or a kayak. I fish from both.
> 
> A working man only gets a precious few hours to fish in a week.
> 
> It is not cool to block a ramp for an hour.


Are you Bipolar?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 20, 2019)

CamoClad said:


> Truth...from now until at least September


I have been setting in my boat under some bushes (shade) bottom fishing up the river when they come by. When they see me, they would start slapping the water with their paddles !


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Would you prefer that they wade out 200 ft and get their line un-hooked? LoL


I would prefer that to me having to jump in the water in the middle of the lake and unwind half a mile of fishing line from around my prop while treading water or hanging onto the boat. And then probably pay a bunch of money to fix the seal on the motor. 
What I would prefer is that they not fish from the boat ramp. I don't know about GA, but it's illegal to fish from a boat ramp in NC.


----------



## Ghriz (May 20, 2019)

Tie on a plug with 4 or 5 treble hooks and start casting that thing around um ..they'll move


----------



## LTZ25 (May 20, 2019)

Its against the law in Ga. also , I always respect bank fishermen and of course go way around them when we find ourselves fishing same water , but they also should stay off the ramps . Also agree I would rather launch behind 20 bass guys than 2 bow riders .


----------



## PappyHoel (May 20, 2019)

Boats and Kayaks and things around crowded bodies of water don’t sound like any fun at all to me.  Just my .2 cents that no one asked for . Hope this helps


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2019)

People are stupid ain't nothing you can really do about that,just tell them your backing your trailer down and loading your boat. When they see the trailer coming down they'll move


----------



## ryork (May 20, 2019)

pbradley said:


> One of the ramps I use at West Point, we pulled up one morning to find a couple of young idiots had built themselves a roaring fire right there on the ramp.



At Snake Creek ramp about a month or so ago we had to put a fire out on the ramp before we could launch.  Nobody was there, but they left it with some flame.......


----------



## Wood999 (May 20, 2019)

Must be a special kind of stupid at Snake Creek. Couple of years ago somebody cut about a square foot out of the middle of the dock.


----------



## ryork (May 20, 2019)

Wood999 said:


> Must be a special kind of stupid at Snake Creek. Couple of years ago somebody cut about a square foot out of the middle of the dock.


 
Yes! That started with a fire too, somebody actually built a fire on the wooden dock. Then a nice square hole was cut where the boards were weakened by the fire. Heard County ice fishing I guess... good way to break a leg in low light and not paying attention.  Some interesting folks there from time to time, but I have never had my truck or anything messed with in all the times I've been there.


----------



## ryork (May 20, 2019)

Found that hanging off the dock at Snake Creek a couple years ago, if you look close you can still see the line attached to it.  Getting off topic here I guess....


----------



## LTZ25 (May 20, 2019)

Is that used for throwing at boats ?


----------



## Pop1414 (May 21, 2019)

boatbuilder said:


> All you ignorant rednecks need to stop badmouthing the kayakers.
> 
> Kayakers are superior to people who use gas outboards because they aren’t killing Mother Earth.
> 
> ...


That’s the attitude


pbradley said:


> One of the ramps I use at West Point, we pulled up one morning to find a couple of young idiots had built themselves a roaring fire right there on the ramp.


idiots


----------



## Pop1414 (May 21, 2019)

trad bow said:


> They were probably just ex tournament bass fishermen and didn’t know any better.


Most tournament fishermen are in and out of the water in a couple of minutes.If you are wating in line with them they don’t care if you get your kyack in the water and out of the way. They are not going to tell you you have to wait for all of them to get in the water first. But you don’t need to drag your feet about it. Get in get out


----------



## Pop1414 (May 21, 2019)

Pop1414 said:


> That’s the attitude
> 
> idiots





boatbuilder said:


> All you ignorant rednecks need to stop badmouthing the kayakers.
> 
> Kayakers are superior to people who use gas outboards because they aren’t killing Mother Earth.
> 
> ...


And that my “friend” is the reason that kyackers have a bad name. “You” think you are better than everyone else out there. You are going to SAVE the world. OMG ?Regardless if we have big motors to  power our boats or trolling motors .We are out there to enjoy fishing or just be on the water enjoying nature. As for as your comments about ignorant red necks... you might be surprised . The people you are calling ignorant rednecks are probably paying you to work for them.. So don’t be so quick to call us names , that attitude won’t get you anywhere. You are NOT superior to the rest of us . YOU are the one that is ignorant.


----------



## Pop1414 (May 21, 2019)

frankwright said:


> So when you run into an 80 boat bass tournament putting in, isn't it the exact same situation?
> Doesn't have to be kayaks, any tournament fills the parking lot and ties up the ramp, sometimes for hours.
> I have been on both sides of it!


I don’t think so. Bass boats put in idle out. They don’t just sit on the ramp the whole time. If you get in line I don’t think they are going to tell you to wait until they ALL put in before you do. We , you pay to use the ramp. Be mindful of everyone there. But don’t drag your feet getting in and out.


----------



## Turpentine (May 22, 2019)

1st ask for them to please move. 
if they do not, be prepared to pay for any items you broke as you make way threw a group of jerks.


----------



## Dutch (May 22, 2019)

The answer is to the yuppie kayak problem is gators...we don't see a lot of yuppies kayaking Blackshear, Eufaula, or Seminole.?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 22, 2019)

Pop1414 said:


> And that my “friend” is the reason that kyackers have a bad name. “You” think you are better than everyone else out there. You are going to SAVE the world. OMG ?Regardless if we have big motors to  power our boats or trolling motors .We are out there to enjoy fishing or just be on the water enjoying nature. As for as your comments about ignorant red necks... you might be surprised . The people you are calling ignorant rednecks are probably paying you to work for them.. So don’t be so quick to call us names , that attitude won’t get you anywhere. You are NOT superior to the rest of us . YOU are the one that is ignorant.


Actually, I believe BB is speaking fluent sarcasm in that post, he's not serious.


----------



## Bigtimber (May 22, 2019)

Try Morgans bridge boat ramp on Chatham/Bryan County line in the summer time. Folks swim in the water ON the boat ramp pretty much full time. Its like a beach swimming area. Have to ride all through people getting in and out. Cant be long before someone gets chopped up by a prop or some kind of accident. Georgia DNR boat ramp.....seems like they would at least have the ramp posted or something. 119 steel bridge landing in Effingham almost as bad. Drunk swimming hole at the ramps.  Its crazy.


----------



## fish hawk (May 22, 2019)

You think thats bad give Keyton or Steinhatchee Fl a go during scallop season


----------



## Pop1414 (May 22, 2019)

KKrueger said:


> I would rather be in line behind 20 bass boats launching for a tournament than 5 of any other group.





NCHillbilly said:


> Actually, I believe BB is speaking fluent sarcasm in that post, he's not serious.


He nailed it then?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 22, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Because I transport mine on a trailer and prefer not to have to man handle a 80 lb kayak. I put my money in the box just like everyone else.
> Blocking the ramp is not cool boat or kayak, I’d of ask them to clear the ramp.




I know plenty of girls that can handle an 80 pound kayak.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 22, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> There are all kinds of folks who have no consideration at a boat ramp. We were launching about daylight one morning a couple weeks ago at a little gravel-lot backwoods ramp on the SC side of Clark's Hill. There Was a tent set up in half the trailer parking spots with folks asleep in it. Their Suburban with out-of-state tags was parked crosswise across the other trailer parking spots. We sent a pic to the warden, and they were gone when we got back from fishing.
> 
> The other ones I love are the folks who fish off of boat ramps and won't move or reel their lines in when you pull up. And hang up on the rocks out in the lake and break off 200 feet of mono line in the water in front of the ramp.




They might have still been in the tent, but they wouldn't have been sleeping very long after my arrival.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 22, 2019)

I don't care to frequent either of the lakes that are within a 10 minute drive from my house. I don't care to deal with LE stopping people "just because", when there are plenty of obvious violators of water way laws, but none of them pay as well as a BUI.

Nor do I care to deal with the rude people that seem to congregate on the public waters.
It seems that Kayakers and Bicyclist are birds of a feather and probably one in the same. lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 22, 2019)

LEON MANLEY said:


> They might have still been in the tent, but they wouldn't have been sleeping very long after my arrival.


They didn't.


----------



## Coenen (May 22, 2019)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I know plenty of girls that can handle an 80 pound kayak.


Doesn't make it less of a pain in the...neck. If there's a ramp, I'm going to use it.


----------



## j_seph (May 22, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Doesn't make it less of a pain in the...neck. If there's a ramp, I'm going to use it.


Keep in mind most of them gals are stronger than you also ;-)


----------



## Coenen (May 22, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Keep in mind most of them gals are stronger than you also ;-)


...but they ain't got a good looking beard like me.


----------



## j_seph (May 22, 2019)

Coenen said:


> ...but they ain't got a good looking beard like me.


If you fly fish these beards are good to hang your flys in instead of carrying a tackle box.


----------



## Coenen (May 22, 2019)

j_seph said:


> If you fly fish these beards are good to hang your flys in instead of carrying a tackle box.


I fish with flies occasionally. Not sure I'd call it fly fishing though. I'm a junk fisherman through and through, couldn't tell you what's hatching when or where. I do mess up an catch some here and there, though.


----------



## j_seph (May 22, 2019)

Chickens hatch daily, try anything made with chicken feathers.


----------



## Batjack (May 22, 2019)

boatbuilder said:


> Does it still count as fly fishing if you use a hook with a piece of corn on it?


Depends on if'n you're use'n a "fly rod" or not. Done that plenty myself in the younger years.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 22, 2019)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I know plenty of girls that can handle an 80 pound kayak.


Me too !


----------



## 28gage (May 22, 2019)

Hate ask but is this any different from a 100 boat bass tourney take off? Relax and enjoy.


----------



## j_seph (May 22, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Me too !


Those are some awesome gals you know, they even play the banjo and yak in pointer brand overalls.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 22, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Those are some awesome gals you know, they even play the banjo and yak in pointer brand overalls.


Naw man ! Mountain girls my friend ! Most of them ain't like you suburbanites !! They bait their own hook and take their own fish off the hook. They like to hunt and whatnot ! They do like blue jeans, daisey duke cutoffs  and pickup trucks !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 22, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Naw man ! Mountain girls my friend ! Most of them ain't like you suburbanites !! They bait their own hook and take their own fish off the hook. They like to hunt and whatnot ! They do like blue jeans, daisey duke cutoffs  and pickup trucks !!


Matter of fact, it ain't been 10 minutes ago one called me wanting to know if I want a mess of trout she just caught !


----------



## DAWG1419 (May 22, 2019)

Coenen said:


> ...but they ain't got a good looking beard like me.


I saw one at Walmart that did


----------



## Coenen (May 22, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> I saw one at Walmart that did


? Woof! Woof! That's my other dawg imitation. ?


----------



## fish hawk (May 23, 2019)

Most just have a light mustache


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (May 23, 2019)

At what point would the blocking of the ramp become interfering with the lawful taking of game?


----------



## IDbirdman1023 (May 25, 2019)

I had  two couples launch a boat yesterday and then tie the boat on the dock where it was impossible for me to load my boat in a stiff cross wind. I politely    explained what the problem was and they were happy to move it. Many people simply don't know .


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 25, 2019)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I know plenty of girls that can handle an 80 pound kayak.



Enjoy snuggling up buttercup, bet she can kick start a Harley as well.


----------



## LTZ25 (May 25, 2019)

IDbirdman1023 said:


> I had  two couples launch a boat yesterday and then tie the boat on the dock where it was impossible for me to load my boat in a stiff cross wind. I politely    explained what the problem was and they were happy to move it. Many people simply don't know .


I agree most just don’t relize they are doing wrong , same as those bow rider boar drivers who just don’t think the wakes are just part of boating , just like their rude car driving .


----------



## trad bow (May 25, 2019)

They just be too many people wanting to enjoy the same activities at the same time as someone else. Everyone just needs to chill out and help those that don’t know proper boat ramp etiquette. Maybe the next time it will be smoother for all.


----------



## fishndoc (May 25, 2019)

I've had more problems with inconsiderate/uninformed boaters at ramps than kayakers (I fish from both).  

I had a new experience recently at the Canton reservoir with fools fishing off ramps:  two "ladies" sitting in yard chairs along the edge of the ramp with three or four rods propped up.  It was windy, and of course they were on the down-wind side. Made no effort to move or bring in their lines, but the ramp is pretty wide, so I was able to get my trailer down the ramp beside them. Shoved off in my boat, but before I could get it under way, the wind blew me across their lines.  Neither of them even bothered to get out of their chair, just sat there watching as one of their lines caught my prop and pulled the rod into the lake.  I had to get out in cold chest deep water to get her line and rod free.  No "sorry" or even a word of thanks.  Before I finally got underway, her husband came up and gave her a scolding - said she did the same darn thing the day before...
You can’t fix stupid.


----------



## trad bow (May 25, 2019)

Odds are they be more practicing being stupid than those who are able to think and be an asset to society.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Enjoy snuggling up buttercup, bet she can kick start a Harley as well.




Do what?
That makes no sense at all.

Are you saying that a buttercup can handle an 80 pound kayak and you can't?

What does kick starting a Harley have to do with toting an 80 pound kayak and blocking a boat ramp?
You might want to edit it again.  lol


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 14, 2020)

old thread......
but the boat ramp in Port St Joe FL has it done the right way.
1.  There is an area called "staging" or something to that effect.  You park your truck and trailer and prepare to launch.  That means getting all your straps undone, motor trimmed properly, etc.
2.  Boat ramp has room for FOUR boat trailers. Plenty of room and a HUGE dock, actually THREE of them to park your boat.  Can probably tied 20+ boats.
3.  Every time I have been there, a ranger is present.
4.  Zero drama.  Also, every time I have been there, not ONE issue.  

Now lets talk about Lanier.  WOW.  Polar opposite.

The last time I was there was nuts.  Disorganization.  PPL don't even know how to back up their stuff.  People don't know how to prepare their craft PRIOR TO being on the ramp.  In fact.  TWO people were there before me.  backed down.  I was able to back down.  Get out.  Pull my machine onto my trailer.  And leave.  BEFORE they even untied their straps.  What the heck....????!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?

Lanier NEEDS:  More rangers enforcing stuff (yeah, $$$$, i get it.  Heck, even if they increased the parking pass by $20 that should cover it.  But I don't think they need to.  They can simply fine idiots that don't follow rules.  They sure like to fine folks for parking violations, wake violations, equipment violations, WHY NOT JUST FINE IDIOTS THAT TAKE TOO LONG WITH THEIR EQUIPMENT LOADING/UNLOADING.  Heck, you don't even need a ranger boat for that.  Simply sit and watch, then write tickets.  Heck, a month ago, there was a boat tied to the small public doc for 6+ hours.  I called the rangers office and told them.  YET, they did NOTHING.  If the rangers FINED these morons for such stupidity, they would have enough revenue to double their ranger staff.  Add more ramps, more docks, etc.  Seriously!!!!

Just my 2 cents.
Your mileage may vary.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 14, 2020)

When I pulled out of the lanier ramp a week ago, there was a truck with 2 people sitting in it waiting on me to leave. They didn't even get out of their truck and start prepping. They were just waiting for an open spot on the ramp first.


----------



## cramer (Jun 14, 2020)

pbradley said:


> 90% of people are idiots.



I am in the other 20%


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jun 14, 2020)

This is why I don't fish Lanier from about mid-May until September, except for an occasional night trip or 5AM - 10AM weekday trip. I fish rivers and small lakes, electric-only or reduced HP waters - mostly in my kayak.

Since China 19 hit, I have not been on Lanier since early April, and I am 15 minutes from a couple ramps. Just not worth the hassle. I fish to be in a peaceful relaxed mood, not a homicidal rage.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 14, 2020)

My favorite is people hanging out and swimming on the boat ramp and being all upset when I start backing my trailer down to launch or retrieve my boat. I've stopped asking them to move because they don't until your about to back over them. I backed over a guys blue-tooth speaker Saturday and he was hopping mad. What did he expect to happen when he left the speaker on the ramp halfway down and then went to party on the dock 50 yards away. I just shook my head and asked him if he really expected me to wait until he got interested in getting off the boat ramp dock and sauntering over at his leisure to move it. I said you plainly saw me pull in and start unstrapping my boat and you made a comment loud enough for me to hear about boaters being a pain in the ..... you had plenty of time to move it then I suggested he read the sign that clearly says no swimming around the ramp and that the dock is for launching and retrieving boats.

It amazes me how dumb some people are.The quote from my dad in my avatar says it all. In fact that quote/statement is becoming an often quoted saying among people I know in light of current events.

I don't leave my boat at that ramp due to the local thieves being so active. I always have someone with me to pull it to the house after launching and pick me up when taking out. Its a pain sometimes but 3 windows and two spare tires later that were cabled to the trailer its just not worth it.
This is Spring Branch on Hartwell. Beware if you leave your truck at that ramp especially after dark and expect to have locals using the ramp as their personal sunbathing and swimming spot during the day on weekends.


----------



## Worley (Jun 14, 2020)

TP had a effective means To move Yakkers in a hurry, Ive experienced its effectiveness first hand...????Hard and fast I might say.


----------



## specialk (Jun 14, 2020)

Choot'em!


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Jun 14, 2020)

If they paid the fee they have the right to be there. I would have told them I was loading my boat and clear a path. I kayak fish a lot but I also avoid big boat lakes.


----------



## panfishvinnie (Jun 14, 2020)

weagle said:


> I had the mini version of that today at Azalea Park.  These weren't inexperienced Kyakers either.  There's plenty of room around the ramp, with shallow gravel banks to rearrange your coolers, decide who is carrying the radio, tying your hair in a pony tail etc, but they loitered at the end of the ramp for about 10 minutes with me sitting in my truck and the trailer backed to the edge of the water.
> 
> No worries, I'm a patient guy, but the lack of courtesy is a sign of poor upbringing.  And one of guys was at least 50 so his parents let him down a long time ago, and he was apparently passing in on to his family.
> 
> ...


Last year my wife and I was at the park on azalea. A elderly guy had a old 12ft.v Hill on a homemade looking trailer. He tried his best to back it to the ramp after a afternoon of fishing. There were two other boats waiting to load up and leave as well, and we're getting aggravated with him. After 5-6 attempts to hit the ramp, I picked up the back of his trailer and lined it up for him. He pulled out and was strapping his boat down and he thanked me. A little kindness goes a long ways at times. The other boaters could have done the same thing too.


----------



## panfishvinnie (Jun 14, 2020)

RamblinWreck said:


> Ramp's pretty much all yours at 5:30 AM. I'm usually done by 11AM and that is when the ramp is sometimes crowded. Usually its guys who know what they are doing far better than me.
> Here's to us, and those like us. Dang few left.


I use to live within a mile of the azalea ramp on the hooch, and would do the same thing. In at first light and heading home by 11 when the jet skiers started showing up.


----------



## Phantoms (May 16, 2021)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I have been setting in my boat under some bushes (shade) bottom fishing up the river when they come by. When they see me, they would start slapping the water with their paddles !


Did you tell them they're never going to catch fish like that?


----------



## panfishvinnie (May 16, 2021)

I think a lot of times people are just uneducated as to the proper way to launch a boat, and not tie up the boat ramp for a long period of time. Maybe the DNR could post some signs showing the right way to launch a boat. This might help those that are just uneducated, and do not intentionally take forever to launch a boat. There are of course those that don't care, and feel entitled to tie up a ramp as long as they want. I know first hand how frustrating it can be following someone that takes forever to launch their boat.


----------



## panfishvinnie (May 16, 2021)

panfishvinnie said:


> I use to live within a mile of the azalea ramp on the hooch, and would do the same thing. In at first light and heading home by 11 when the jet skiers started showing up.


I got my first boat trailer back in the late '80s, and lived about a mile from the ramp on azalea drive as well. I actually would go over to the ramp during the week when no one was around and practice backing my boat and trailer in, so when the weekend came I could launch quickly and be out of everyone's way as soon as possible. I have not finished there in years, since I moved from that area. I don't know if there is a time when it's not busy at that ramp. I watched a guy trying to launch his small boat there one day. He must have backed up 8 or 10 times, trying to hit the ramp. I finally guided him back, then picked up the back of his boat and trailer to get him straight with the ramp, while others were standing around loudly fussing about how long it took him to get his boat in the water. This only made the man more nervous, and made it harder for him to back in straight. The man was very appreciative, and thanked me for helping him. It's not always an issue of people just wanting to be rude, or feel like they're entitled to take as long at a ramp as they want. Looking back, I guess we all had a learning curve as to how to quickly launch a boat.


----------



## Ray357 (May 16, 2021)

Kajunkamper said:


> Regarding below,  wanted to thank you for some of the suggestions.  But also add additional info.   There were 2 of us boaters at the ramp.  The other boater arrived first.  He told me he had arrived about 15 min earlier than I and had already POLITELY asked them to move to let him get his boat.   The ringleader answered they would only be a few more minutes.   Which turned out to be more than 45 min later.   So again,  all told,  they kept the ramp blocked for more than 1 hour.   All of your posts confirmed my fear that this is more common than one would expect and I just dont have a good idea of how to deal with it in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree it's aggravation. Look at it this way, if you got there and there were 50 bass boats in line to put in, how long would you have to wait?


----------



## Ray357 (May 16, 2021)

panfishvinnie said:


> I think a lot of times people are just uneducated as to the proper way to launch a boat, and not tie up the boat ramp for a long period of time. Maybe the DNR could post some signs showing the right way to launch a boat. This might help those that are just uneducated, and do not intentionally take forever to launch a boat. There are of course those that don't care, and feel entitled to tie up a ramp as long as they want. I know first hand how frustrating it can be following someone that takes forever to launch their boat.


Don't get DNR involved. Only put in one time when game wardens were there and they giving us all grief about "wake in no wake zone" because we was making a wake when powering up to drive boat on trailer.


----------



## Railroader (May 16, 2021)

Boat ramps and kayaks, huh??

Used to LOVE snook fishing in kayaks at night at Jupiter, Fla.  Four or five of us usually, and it was AWESOME to just pull into Burt Reynolds ramp area and pull up a chair an hour before dark.

The antics and entertainment were a show that can't be bought at any price.

Morons, fights, drunks, the whole nine yards.  Lotta sunbaked beauties, too.  Sometimes they catfight.

Once saw a gal puke so hard that her top blew off... ?

Taken with a grain of salt, boat ramps are fun!


----------



## Old Yapper (May 17, 2021)

I would bet a brand new Five Dollar bill that most of the difficulties encountered with kayak people are because most of them are that scourge of the outdoors=====>
*YANKEES.*
And just DYING to tell you "how we used to do it back in New York".


----------



## Theturtle (May 17, 2021)

Swamp em


----------



## Bowyer29 (May 17, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> I would bet a brand new Five Dollar bill that most of the difficulties encountered with kayak people are because most of them are that scourge of the outdoors=====>
> *YANKEES.*
> And just DYING to tell you "how we used to do it back in New York".


You win crazy comment of the day.


----------



## Beagler (May 17, 2021)

I stay away from the lakes on weekends, so I have very few encounters with people. If I do come across people that’s taking there sweet time I just pull off to the side and enjoy the show. But over the years  I’ve encountered all kinds blocking ramps, kayaks, pleasure boaters and fishermen. I just don’t let it bug me.


----------



## MoCo CRAPPIE (May 18, 2021)

Kayak = Bicycle


----------



## fish hawk (May 19, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> I would bet a brand new Five Dollar bill that most of the difficulties encountered with kayak people are because most of them are that scourge of the outdoors=====>
> *YANKEES.*
> And just DYING to tell you "how we used to do it back in New York".


Well ain't that just lovely,I spend a lot of time on the river fishing from my kayak and so do a pile of us good ole boys.


----------



## fish hawk (May 19, 2021)

MoCo CRAPPIE said:


> Kayak = Bicycle


My backside ain't built for a bike but it fits a kayak seat pretty well


----------



## trad bow (May 19, 2021)

I’m just an old southern country fellow. Don’t own no bicycle but fish out of yaks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 19, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> My backside ain't built for a bike but it fits a kayak seat pretty well



Likewise, I’ve been deep in coves at the mouth of creeks fishing in my yak and here comes Bubba doing a bat turn in his bass boat with no respect for anyone. Doesn’t matter what you fish out of jerks are jerks. Be courteous to others at the ramp and on the water.


----------



## Gbr5pb (May 19, 2021)

Ain’t nothing on the water any more rude than tournament fishermen


----------



## trad bow (May 19, 2021)

It seems bad manners are in excess on the water no matter the craft one chooses to use.


----------



## Old Yapper (May 19, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> Well ain't that just lovely,I spend a lot of time on the river fishing from my kayak and so do a pile of us good ole boys.


*You are in the minority as a kayak user *and sound like a decent person. The country needs more like you
If you read what I posted, I said MOST. The word is MOST...MOST...MOST.
I stand by my conclusions.....I've been studying and videoing the actions of those groups at boat ramps since you were probably still going out with cheerleaders. I've been fortunate enough to have articles I've written published about them.
By and large they consist of rude, loud mouth, self centered YANKEES.
Odd thing about all that, the canoe people seem to be more courteous and considerate no matter where they're from. I don't know why or how the root geography enters into the behavior, but it does.
Selah.


----------



## JakkBauer (May 19, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> I've been fortunate enough to have articles I've written published about them.



mind linking said articles?


----------



## fish hawk (May 19, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> *You are in the minority as a kayak user *and sound like a decent person. The country needs more like you
> If you read what I posted, I said MOST. The word is MOST...MOST...MOST.
> I stand by my conclusions.....I've been studying and videoing the actions of those groups at boat ramps since you were probably still going out with cheerleaders. I've been fortunate enough to have articles I've written published about them.
> By and large they consist of rude, loud mouth, self centered YANKEES.
> ...


What you talking about? I still go out with the cheerleaders.


----------



## Old Yapper (May 19, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> What you talking about? I still go out with the cheerleaders.


Way to go...
I envy you...I am past being able to, shall we say, "accomplish the mission".
I hope I did not come across as a donkey. I mean no harm to anyone around here.
(even the Biden voters....I just throw them into the "ignore bin")
Be well, be safe, and catch lots of fish. Time is NOT on our side...regardless of age.
Selah.


----------



## little rascal (May 19, 2021)

Kayakers on the ramp, back it in fast and hard, act like you don't see'em, they will get out of the way eventually. Tourney fisherman put in quick and get parked. Bunny and tree huggers with yaks just don't get it and summer wavemakers need to learn get your crap ready in the parking lot and launch and get out of the way.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> I stand by my conclusions.....I've been studying and videoing the actions of those groups at boat ramps since you were probably still going out with cheerleaders.


how old are you ? Well I know your about 80 now. With many underling Issues
how in the world you know they all YANKEES ?
Also I’d like to read some of your articles that you have had published on this matter.
I find it odd taping folks at boat ramps in general.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> What you talking about? I still go out with the cheerleaders.


Think I see them kayaking down there at the OLD IRON BRIDGE.


----------



## Old Yapper (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> how old are you ?
> how in the world you know they all YANKEES ?
> Also I’d like to read some of your articles that you have had published on this matter.
> I find it odd taping folks at boat ramps in general.


Well. I am a pretty odd guy.
So odd behavior should be expected.
We probably wouldn't understand each other. And you probably wouldn't like my "caustic" writing style very much either.
However, I hope you don't have to encounter any of those "ramp takeovers"...it can really be frustrating when you're simply wanting to launch or load your boat.


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Think I see them kayaking down there at the OLD IRON BRIDGE.


Good times


----------



## fish hawk (May 20, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> Well. I am a pretty odd guy.
> So odd behavior should be expected.
> We probably wouldn't understand each other. And you probably wouldn't like my "caustic" writing style very much either.
> However, I hope you don't have to encounter any of those "ramp takeovers"...it can really be frustrating when you're simply wanting to launch or load your boat.


You aint seen nothing till you witness what goes on at the ramp in Columbus during the striper/hybrid run and it ain't a bunch of yankee kayakers


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> Good times


Now that’s a boat landing. Glad it was video taped. ???


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> Well. I am a pretty odd guy.
> So odd behavior should be expected.
> We probably wouldn't understand each other. And you probably wouldn't like my "caustic" writing style very much either.
> However, I hope you don't have to encounter any of those "ramp takeovers"...it can really be frustrating when you're simply wanting to launch or load your boat.


I’ve had them hit the river before. 20 & 30 at the time it looked like. It was over after a short while. Didn’t let it ruin my day. It was too pretty. They get there late anyway. I’m on the water before daylite most the time. Leave after dark. 
Guess what we will never see your article and learn about your observations at boat landing. I may have enjoyed.


----------



## Jack Flynn (May 20, 2021)

I just pull into the staging area, get the boat ready and when I pull up to back in the ramp if they don't have the brains to get out of the way so be it. Which most of them don't from what I've seen. Last year there was about 20 or so standing all over the upper ramp at lock and dam in Augusta. Kayaks eveywhere, they are talking and looking at each others kayaking pants or some mess IDK. After 20 minutes of them prancing around and it not moving forward I just told em I'm fixing to put in and only half of them responded. As I was backing towards the pants gazers one comes over and says hey can't you see we are getting ready? I said yes for almost 30 minutes now you have been. Pointed and told him, that's the getting ready area over there. I'm putting my boat in so you better move your pickle sticks. They moved their stuff to the side of the ramp and I proceeded and was gone.


----------



## Old Yapper (May 20, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> You aint seen nothing till you witness what goes on at the ramp in Columbus during the striper/hybrid run and it ain't a bunch of yankee kayakers


Been a long time since I was in Columbus.
The Bradley theater was still there, the last time I was. Also the Springer. I used to lift weights with a guy from there, who lived out in Baker Village. His name was Philip Outlaw. (real name too)
Sounds like I haven't missed a whole lot.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 20, 2021)

I watched a guy years ago take about 20 minutes to back his trailer down the ramp to pull the boat out of the water at a busy ramp. 

Well, he got so flustered that he forgot to secure the boat on the trailer and left the motor down. The ramp was at such a steep angle that the motor skeg caught the concrete and pulled the boat right off the trailer. I mean it was just sitting there on the ramp, sans trailer, just toute nue.

After an appropriate pause to take in what had just happened (meaning a whole bunch of laughing and commenting on the ridiculousness of the situation) all of us (25-30) guys gathered around and picked up the boat and put it on the trailer. 

All that to say just approach these folks and say "Hey, can y'all scootch to one side or the other? I need to launch my boat". Most people aren't weenie pantses and just aren't aware of boat ramp etiquette.


----------



## Alex from GA (May 20, 2021)

At a ramp in FL last winter there was a couple loading their kayaks on top of their van while I was in the launch line.  They put the kayaks on top and proceeded to tie them with all the straps for 15 minutes while I was fuming.  Some people haven't a clue.


----------



## whchunter (May 22, 2021)

goshenmountainman said:


> Most bass tournaments put in before daylight and are out of the way by safe lite. They also have to purchase permits to use the ramp, basically rent the ramp for the day. Most tournaments have weigh outs at 3 oclock that might last till 4, and they pay a pretty premium to use the ramp for probably 2-3 hours, the rest of the day they are not even there.


Understand but if I drive all the way to a remote ramp like Dennis Station how am I supposed to know they have reserved the ramp? I'm in agreement with another poster though. Most people if asked will let you break in line if you ask. Especially if you're leaving and need to get home. As a former Tournament fisherman we even helped others load and unload as it really sped up the process.


----------



## whchunter (May 22, 2021)

Was on Sinclair one morning and saw a example of about 30 kayakers (men and women) put in. I got in and after putting out my noodles for cats they came by. They went out of their way to circle around my noodles and could be heard laughing and talking about how they disagreed with fishing.


----------



## trad bow (May 23, 2021)

Those types of kayakers are like a lot of hikers nowadays. They don’t believe anyone should be doing anything in the outdoors except what they do. Dangerous people who are one of our (hunters and fisherman) greatest threats. They may just outnumber us at the polls and always seem to be well organized.


----------



## Old Yapper (May 23, 2021)

Jack Flynn said:


> I just pull into the staging area, get the boat ready and when I pull up to back in the ramp if they don't have the brains to get out of the way so be it. Which most of them don't from what I've seen. Last year there was about 20 or so standing all over the upper ramp at lock and dam in Augusta. Kayaks eveywhere, they are talking and looking at each others kayaking pants or some mess IDK. After 20 minutes of them prancing around and it not moving forward I just told em I'm fixing to put in and only half of them responded. As I was backing towards the pants gazers one comes over and says hey can't you see we are getting ready? I said yes for almost 30 minutes now you have been. Pointed and told him, that's the getting ready area over there. I'm putting my boat in so you better move your pickle sticks. They moved their stuff to the side of the ramp and I proceeded and was gone.


Glad  you "got away" with that.
My experiences have been that the biggest of the lot, armed with a typical Brooklyn accent , approaches me in a hostile way.
Then he proceeds to loudly call me a redneck cracker, call my wife or daughter a tramp and other vulgarities, and wants to square off and fight. (while his buddy kayakers in the mix are watching and cheering him onward). "Get him Frank...show him he doesn't own the lake", etc. etc.
I can't do much efficient self defense anymore and even though a blast from my .410 shotgun into his ankles would tame him very quickly, I would then end up in prison.
So I have to sit and take it and be insulted and threatened or just go someplace else to do my fishing.
Strange times in which we live.
I sincerely believe though that, by and large, the southern outdoors has been ruined by arrogant yankees with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 23, 2021)

I am a kayaker.

There I said it. This is not behavior of myself or any of my fellow kayakers. We in groups of 2-4 only and we try are very best to stay out of the way of EVERYBODY else. We each have our gear and kayak and walk down the ramp with it. Carrying it. No two people carrying one kayak.  None of that. Your kayak, you carry it. Get the bottom of the ramp. Slip in paddle away a bit and wait for the rest.


It doesn’t get any simpler.   They are obviously wantonly trying to be a disturbance. JUST LIKE CYCLISTS. I often pondered to my wife if kayakers are the cyclists of the water and she just shrugged. Now I know. I am not a cyclist by the way. I despise cyclists with every breath I take. The guys riding around as transportation are just fine. They keep to the white line. The recreationalists in their Tour de France getups are the problem. They take the entire lane up and back traffic up and are probably laughing about it to each other.

They say “Share the road” but don’t seem to understand that it is a two way street. (Haha). Once I was nearing my driveway in my car. I have the misfortune of living on a very scenic road in Savannah and many bicyclists use it for their rides. My driveway was on the left and I sidled into the left lane to give the cyclists some room and also make the turn into my driveway at the same time. I was being perfectly safe to them and everyone else. My windows were open and one of them shouted a profanity. Didn’t know what I did but I just shouted back “share the road!”


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2021)

M.
l


Old Yapper said:


> Glad  you "got away" with that.
> My experiences have been that the biggest of the lot, armed with a typical Brooklyn accent , approaches me in a hostile way.
> Then he proceeds to loudly call me a redneck cracker, call my wife or daughter a tramp and other vulgarities, and wants to square off and fight. (while his buddy kayakers in the mix are watching and cheering him onward). "Get him Frank...show him he doesn't own the lake", etc. etc.
> I can't do much efficient self defense anymore and even though a blast from my .410 shotgun into his ankles would tame him very quickly, I would then end up in prison.
> ...


Yea you shouldn't let him get away with that kind of talk,he could call me what he wants but talk to one of my kids or lady like that and then we got problems.


----------



## BBQOutdoors77 (May 24, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Being nice and polite usually goes a long way.



Bingo! ^^^This^^^


----------



## dixiecutter (May 25, 2021)

Boatramp is a bottleneck. You got to keep it moving. Sometimes people take too long. If you're taking too long, hey it happens. at least try to hustle and appear to be aware, maybe even a little appologetic. Wave at the next guy. Tip of the hat "we're almost done". Anything. A little courtesy makes up for you taking too much time. 

For that "it's a free country" attitude of the ones blocking the ramp overtly not trying to hasten their launch- billy is gonna push your stuff in the lake and lol while he launches. Irony- the guys with the indifference to the traditions of keeping it moving, are always the ones that can't defend themselves from billy pushing them off the ramp. That goes for kayakers and glitter-boaters


----------



## goshenmountainman (May 28, 2021)

whchunter said:


> Understand but if I drive all the way to a remote ramp like Dennis Station how am I supposed to know they have reserved the ramp? I'm in agreement with another poster though. Most people if asked will let you break in line if you ask. Especially if you're leaving and need to get home. As a former Tournament fisherman we even helped others load and unload as it really sped up the process.


I have loaded a many boats in my fishing time over the years, some people are glad to get the help and others act like you stole their girlfriend if you ask them if they need help. Its just one of those things, I have come to expect and try to avoid being there for very long.


----------



## dang (May 28, 2021)

goshenmountainman said:


> Alot of the ramps have signs up with the ramp rules on them, but people just can't read. Had a guy that had recently bought a new pontoon boat just yesterday at the hatchery ramp on Burton, back it in get out and take ten minutes to get it off the trailer, back down and then go behind the dock to park as he proceeded to dig his prop all in the dirt and didn't even notice. Was all over the place trying to get parked with the boat churning mud the whole time, then hollered for another ten minutes for someone to bring his flip flops to him, he didn't want to walk back to the truck bare footed, finally they hear him hollering and his kid has to get out in the water at the ramp and run his flip flops to him. All this time there are three boats waiting to get out and three sitting there waiting to put in, and a half dozen cars parked in the parking lot where it clearly states on a sign that its parking spaces are for auto and boat trailer combo parking only, people just can't read and don't care..DNR needs to come and start  writing some tickets for these ramp rule violations. Never had anything like this with kayakers, they usually put in and leave pretty fast. Think I am gonna start recording this stuff at the boat ramp and call it ramp fails, may make a little change off the crazy stuff that goes on there..


There's a pretty funny youtube channel called miami boat ramps....ya oughta check it out....if you think what you see here is bad, i'm sure you can only imagine the stuff they film down there. Some folks need to just go to a quiet ramp in off hours and just practice loading and unloading a couple dozen times....


----------



## Old Yapper (May 28, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> M.
> l
> Yea you shouldn't let him get away with that kind of talk,he could call me what he wants but talk to one of my kids or lady like that and then we got problems.


You say..."then we got problems if he does so and so".
What exactly will you _DO_ about it? Race up and punch him??
That's exactly what he'd like....then all of them jump on you, beat you half to death and then swear in court (if it ever got to court) that you started it all.
What the joker deserves is a blast of #6 shot from a .410 into his feet and ankles......but there again, the shooter (you or me) ends up in prison for years. And suffers in a cell with real criminals while some guy on the outside sleeps with our wife and takes our kids to the ball game.
I think the best thing to do is just to go away and let them have the ramp. It's humiliating and some people would say cowardly...but what else is left?


----------



## fish hawk (May 28, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> You say..."then we got problems if he does so and so".
> What exactly will you _DO_ about it? Race up and punch him??
> That's exactly what he'd like....then all of them jump on you, beat you half to death and then swear in court (if it ever got to court) that you started it all.
> What the joker deserves is a blast of #6 shot from a .410 into his feet and ankles......but there again, the shooter (you or me) ends up in prison for years. And suffers in a cell with real criminals while some guy on the outside sleeps with our wife and takes our kids to the ball game.
> I think the best thing to do is just to go away and let them have the ramp. It's humiliating and some people would say cowardly...but what else is left?


----------

